
Show HN: HTTPDirFS – A filesystem for mounting HTTP directory listings - fangfufu
https://github.com/fangfufu/httpdirfs
======
zzo38computer
I don't really like how HTTP directory listings are transmitted as HTML
documents. (So, I invented a better format. I cannot figure out how to make
Apache to use that better format, though.)

~~~
fangfufu
You can of course run WebDAV on Apache. But not every server's webmaster is
willing to turn it on.

~~~
zzo38computer
I am the server administrator, but I think my specification is less messy than
WebDAV.

